# Worldmark membership question.....



## Blueswede (May 28, 2010)

My GF and I spent about 5 hours at a Worldmark/Wyndham seminar on Sunday and I ended up buying 7000 credits (with an additional 7K thrown in) for about $12K. After doing some reading here and thinking about the whole deal, I'm considering cancelling the sale and looking for a deal on ebay for credits. What's the consensus here regarding buying from Wyndham or finding something on ebay? I like the Bonustime and the Funtime options and don't think that those would be available on the resale market. Also, having the additional membership with RCI seems like a good thing. I don't vacation much due to being self-employed and this seemed like it would prompt me to take some more time off to relax and enjoy life. I have until Sunday to send the notice in and would appreciate any thoughts shared. Thanks. Steve


----------



## sue1947 (May 29, 2010)

Rescind immediately.  The deal will always be there if you change your mind, but you only have a few days to rescind.
I've purchased 4 WM accounts resale and can do everything that those that bought from the dealer can.  Bonustime is available to anybody (if the unit is available).  Funtime is the same cost as renting credits from other owners and if I rent credits, I can reserve up to 13 months out.  Check out www.wmowners.com for the best source of information on Worldmark.


----------



## Karen G (May 29, 2010)

Blueswede said:


> I have until Sunday to send the notice in and would appreciate any thoughts shared. Thanks. Steve


Mail it tomorrow so that you can have proof that you sent it within the rescission period.  Follow rescission instructions exactly as stated in your sales contract.


----------



## GregT (May 29, 2010)

I agree on all points -- rescind immediately, and don't be concerned about buying from eBay.

I've bought two eBay memberships (one from TimeShare Angels) with great success.  I see TimeShare Angels still listing all the time now -- the only problem is now you have to pay their closing fee, versus when I bought and there was no fee.

Also, buy a small package because you can rent unlimited credits at 5.5 cents each (and probably going lower over time) which is not much more than the maintenance fees.

I've rented 60K credits over the last month in preparation for a major family reunion in July 2011, all at 5.5 cents each.  So you don't need a big package -- now that I know this, I have way too may annual credits since renting is so easy.

Also, while RCI is nice, take a hard look at joining Interval International instead of II (or in addition).  II has some nice resorts and WM is a surprisingly powerful trading property in II.

Good luck to you!

Greg


----------



## Rent_Share (May 29, 2010)

GregT said:


> I agree on all points -- rescind immediately, and don't be concerned about buying from eBay.
> 
> I've bought two eBay memberships (one from TimeShare Angels) with great success. I see TimeShare Angels still listing all the time now -- the only problem is now you have to pay their closing fee, versus when I bought and there was no fee.
> 
> ...


 
Agreee   Rescind


Also TSA does add an arbitrary fee but the total price paid all costs equals out in the end - the savy buyer just reduces the maximum bid by their closing cost amount to equal the flea bay market

PS whatever they offer to not rescind is not worth the sunk cost of paying 3 X fleaBay pricing


----------



## pacman (May 29, 2010)

GregT said:


> I agree on all points -- rescind immediately, and don't be concerned about buying from eBay.
> 
> Also, buy a small package because you can rent unlimited credits at 5.5 cents each (and probably going lower over time) which is not much more than the maintenance fees.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I did a couple of months ago. Purchased a 6000 credit membership and added it to my Interval account.  As others have said, you can now rent credits for the price of maintenance fees. 

The OP needs to rescind immediately, as a 7000 credit membership can be purchased in the $3500 range. You paid way too much.

pacman


----------



## LLW (May 29, 2010)

Blueswede said:


> My GF and I spent about 5 hours at a Worldmark/Wyndham seminar on Sunday and I ended up buying 7000 credits (with an additional 7K thrown in) for about $12K. After doing some reading here and thinking about the whole deal, I'm considering cancelling the sale and looking for a deal on ebay for credits. What's the consensus here regarding buying from Wyndham or finding something on ebay? I like the Bonustime and the Funtime options and don't think that those would be available on the resale market. Also, having the additional membership with RCI seems like a good thing. I don't vacation much due to being self-employed and this seemed like it would prompt me to take some more time off to relax and enjoy life. I have until Sunday to send the notice in and would appreciate any thoughts shared. Thanks. Steve




For the extra $8,500 ($12K-50 cents X 7K) that you paid, you get:
1. Not bonus time - bonus time is available on the resale market.
2. Fun time instead of what some call Megatime (renting credits at 5 cents to 6 cents per credit and paying for housekeeping), and be able to book 13 months in advance instead of 15 days for Fun time.
3. RCI Points instead of RCI Weeks. But the membership dues is paid out of your TravelShare dues. Personally, I like II more. But RCI dues is $89 (I think) and TS dues $380.
4. Your TravelShare dues also pays for miscellaneous benefits of TS, and then some.

Quick summary of TravelShare on www.wmowners.com:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=92821#92821

Rescind exactly as described in your purchase documents.

Then buy WM on the resale market. Buy from brokers if you are not comfortable with eBay. 

And welcome to WM!


----------



## portjeff (May 31, 2010)

*Buy Resale*

Rescind!  I recently purchased 10,000 Worldmark Credits on resale and paid much less than buying direct from Worldmark/Wyndam.  

In addition to Timeshare Angels, suggest you try

http://www.resort-property.com

They have an A+ Better Business Bureau rating.

I dealt with Jeff Fudge and found him to be very honorable.


----------



## Judy (Jun 1, 2010)

I bought mine from redseason www.redseason.com I was very happy with their prices and service.  When comparing prices on the resale market, be sure to take into account any transfer fees.  Worldmark charges a transfer fee. I think it's $150.  Some of the resalers add on additional fees; others do not.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 1, 2010)

Please be aware just because we are recommending that you rescind, most of us would also recommend Worldmark ownership. 

Worldmark -WM is a very good point based TS company and you'll be able to enjoy many great vacations thru your ownership.  BUT buying from the developer will cost you at least 3 - 4 times what a resale ownership will cost.   So if you want to be an own of WM, *buy resale*. 

(and send us all a check for a portion of all the money we saved you LOL.)


----------



## tedandpris (Jun 12, 2010)

*Rescission*

A general  comment to all.  We have WorldMark membership, were going to buy more credits, read this thread and rescinded.  We can always get more later, but want to investigate resale first.  Thanks for all the info, folks.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 13, 2010)

tedandpris said:


> A general comment to all. We have WorldMark membership, were going to buy more credits, read this thread and rescinded. We can always get more later, but want to investigate resale first. Thanks for all the info, folks.


 

Someone passing by benefited from the general conversation


----------

